# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Masque de saisie heure

## adamess

Pour stocker les heures dans une base de donnes SQL Server, j'ai dclar un champ de type datetime. Mais le problme c'est le masque de saisie pour ce champs : toujours le message _erreur de datawindow_ s'affiche lorsque l'utilisateur vient de saisir dans ce champ.

----------


## shahin

Et c'est quoi ce fameux masque de saisie qui ne fonctionne pas ?

----------


## superolove

A mon avis une fois ton champ de type datetime dclar, dans la datawindow automatiquement au niveau du masque il t'es propos beaucoup d'options ou je ne comprend pas ta question

----------

